# Wanted: 26mm open ended Flieger style leather strap



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As per title please , i'm after a 26mm open ended Flieger style brown leather strap , for a WW2 german navigators watch , can only find 24mm and they are not truly open ended either , if anyone can help please ?

thanks Andy


----------

